# A few rats seeking homes in Oregon!



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 2 females looking for homes that are russian blue standard ears one has a white head spot. Are 5 weeks old 

Free to good homes. Im located in Albany Oregon. 


I have some babies ready in a few weeks aswell. Email me for more info.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm...I googled your rattery and couldn't find you.


----------

